# SCT (Blue Scout Technologies) files for chapter 7



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/news-sources/?date=20130124&archive=cnw&slug=C8468

what happens now...? Is there any chance at all this company will rebound?


----------

